# Roller in Sacramento..........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

needs a home. It's a 2001 bird. Original owner/bander of the bird is dead and has been for a few years. His wife doesn't have a clue.  
If interested, let me know...............


----------



## Gumbe (May 4, 2006)

im out of sac in the foothills. Looking for rollers. give me a hollar if you still have it. 

thanks
James


----------

